# E.J. Moeran



## mannaguy (Mar 20, 2018)

Discovered Moeran about 5 years ago. Sort of hooked on the same pieces, but eventually would like to get all of his works. Big fan of Bartok Ravel etc. but super fascinated by Moeran's harmony. Would like to study his scores one day.

https://www.allmusic.com/artist/ej-moeran-mn0001169338/biography


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mannaguy said:


> Discovered Moeran about 5 years ago. Sort of hooked on the same pieces, but eventually would like to get all of his works. Big fan of Bartok Ravel etc. but super fascinated by Moeran's harmony. Would like to study his scores one day.
> 
> https://www.allmusic.com/artist/ej-moeran-mn0001169338/biography


We has some talk about this composer, see:

https://www.talkclassical.com/49017-there-any-fans-ernest.html?highlight=Moeran
Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

He didn't write much, a head wound in WWI, and alcohol, didn't help. He's said to be heavily influenced by Sibelius and Delius, and having listened to his excellent G minor symphony, I can see that.


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

The symphony is derivative. Oddly, the cello and violin concertos are not.


----------



## mannaguy (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks I like the other thread about his stuff. I guess the cello concerto gets high praise..

I hear the Delius... I like how Walton and Arnold and Moeran , Delius had an "English sound" ..whatever that is , maybe Brittain too..


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

not mentioned often are his Serenade in G and the Sinfonietta - fresh, lyrical pieces with the folk tunefulness Moeran and many other British/Irish composers are known for. They are wonderful pieces.


----------

